# taking the 701 this thursday any tips?



## Grave_Digger (Aug 26, 2010)

I been studying for 4 months. Watched professor messor vids twice. Got cram exam. And mike meyrs book although it has old technology on for its 9th edition. 

Any good websites???


----------

